# Can i feed my rats eggs?



## keiralaw

Hi, I know that you can feed rats eggs, however do you keep the shell on and do they have to be cooked?

Hehe thankyoom


----------



## Rat_Fink

Yes they have to be cooked, and take the shell off. It shouldn't be a regular thing, eggs are good but they are fatty.


----------



## Wench

Anything you feed your rat that comes from an animal should be cooked thoroughly. Do not give them raw meat or eggs.

Egg is okay for rats, but I would not give a rat a full egg to itself. If you want to give them some, I would advise cutting small cooked chunks and feeding a little as a treat, or putting it in with their mix. A full egg is way too much for one rat, a quarter of an egg would be quite sufficient for a once-a-week snack.

I am guilty of feeding my rats little bits of egg from my breakfast every other morning, but they get between 3-7 hours of free-range exercise a day, sometimes more.


----------



## Vixie

OH, I actually have a question about this, too.

The yolk, once it's cooked, is that alright as well? 

It just seems so dry and icky to me..


----------



## reachthestars

I scramble my rats an egg as a special treat, but have to be more careful now as my newest rescue girl is very sensitive to protein. 

A fun thing for a large group of rats is to hard boil an egg and leave the shell on. It's alot of fun to watch them try to figure out how to get at the yummy stuff inside . My boys used to drag the egg everywhere.


----------



## fallinstar

my rat cody is quite skinny compaired to the others are their any safe foods to give him 2 chubby him up?


----------



## smellycato

wow ive never heard of feeding rats eggs, im sure my boys will love that


----------



## reachthestars

Fallinstar, some good ideas are baby food, oatmeal, boost/ensure and eggs. My girls love yogurt mixed in with their oatmeal .


----------



## tungstenrat

I mix oatmeal in with soy milk and some missing link powder. They go nuts for it.

Mashed banana, soy milk and MLP is something they fight over. They just don't know how good they have it!


----------



## Vixie

fallinstar said:


> my rat cody is quite skinny compaired to the others are their any safe foods to give him 2 chubby him up?


If he really needs to pack on some ounces then give him slices of avocado. Not too close to the skin or the seed, just there in the middle. Avocado is loaded with fat. :3


----------



## Forensic

My boys love eggs! One of the few things my lazy one will show any energy about. Of course, he's the one that doesn't need to gain any more weight. :lol:


----------



## DonnaK

I give our girls half slices of hard boiled egg (without the shell) - they love it!


----------

